# New Link Exchange



## Chris (Feb 7, 2006)

Click Here To Check It Out

This will allow you guys to add your own sites to our links database. Just pick your category, add your site details/name, and a button image for it if you'd like to. The interface has a couple of bugs right now, and there's no "go back" option once you add it, so once you add your site, just click on *Links* in the navbar up top to go back. You might need to refresh to see your site added.

This allows everyone to rank your site, as well as tracks how many visits it gets (out clicks). If you're linking to us, use the following code:


```
<a href="http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/in.php?id=1" target="_BLANK">Sevenstring.org</a>
```

And replace the *id=1* with the id that the end code generates for you, it's the ID of your link in the list. This will track how many clicks TO sevenstring.org are generated from your site, and will add to your overall site ranking in the list. An image isn't required, but if you want to add one, 195x30 is the max size.

*For the time being, only GIF images are supported for banners.*

Comments, questions, bugs, let me know.


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2006)

As a note, a random site will be (shortly) displayed on the main page as well. So if you're looking for a chance to get traffic to your webpage, this is it.


----------



## darren (Feb 7, 2006)

It doesn't seem to like animated GIFs, either. Dunno if that's a bug or a feature.


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2006)

I certainly lean towards feature.


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2006)

darren said:


> It doesn't seem to like animated GIFs, either. Dunno if that's a bug or a feature.



Do you see anything wrong with this conditional?


```
if ($image_type == "image/gif" OR $image_type == "image/pjpeg" OR $image_type == "image/jpeg" OR $image_type == "image/x-png" OR $image_ext == ".jpg" OR $image_type == "image/jpg")
```


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> As a note, a random site will be (shortly) displayed on the main page as well. So if you're looking for a chance to get traffic to your webpage, this is it.



This is done. It's below the news post for now until I get around to coding it to look halfway decent in a vertical format for the side.


----------



## darren (Feb 7, 2006)

My animated GIF seems to work now. I got an error when i tried uploading it earlier.


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 12, 2006)

What if some people just want to put a Sevenstring.org banner on their myspace?


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2006)

Boink ^^


----------

